# Betta Id, Told Was Super Delta



## Sylar_92

Hey guys I got a betta, but Im unsure of what species it is. I was told its was a super delta, but since I dont know anything about bettas I couldnt confirm its ID. I know its a male though because the egg tube is not present. Heres some pics.


----------



## Guest

That my dear is a female.


----------



## Sylar_92

ksls said:


> That my dear is a female.


How are you so sure? Im carious I`ve been told its a male shortfin betta.


----------



## Alexraptor

She is swollen around the belly, which is "usually" a good indicator of eggs.

I actually once breed a batch of betta's exactly like that.
Got it from breeding a solid Red male with a solid Blue female.


----------



## Piranha_man

Yeah, sure looks like a female to me too...

Try holding a mirror up to it and see if it 'attacks' it's own reflection.


----------



## Guest

Sylar_92 said:


> That my dear is a female.


How are you so sure? Im carious I`ve been told its a male shortfin betta.
[/quote]

Body is short and fat, front ventricle fins are thin and long, plus I do not see a beard. Males beards are usually so pronounced you can clearly see them even if they arent displaying them.


----------



## Guest

X2 on the mirror trick. Also make sure you don't have a lot of flow up top in the breeding box thing that you're keeping it in.


----------



## Guest

The mirror isnt a trick, females also have beards, and will flare. Their beards are just smaller. That is a female and she looks like she is full of eggs, get a known male (veiltails are easy to tell) and place him beside her for the next few days, divided of course but he needs to be able to see her. She will get stripes on her body and he will start to build a bubble nest, once she shows her stripes place them togther and watch them breed. Its actually really cool, I have raised a couple batches.


----------



## Guest

Females generally ignore their reflection, and males will flare and act aggressively majority of the time.


----------



## Sylar_92

Alright thanks guys, Getting pretty annoying that the store cannot sex their fish properly







. I dont think she is pregnant though, I took the pics after feeding her a few convict fry lol. She's pretty slim but I guess thats because the store doesnt feed them. Do female build nest aswell? mine had one this morning.


----------



## Smoke

Wether it's male or female may be up for some debate.

To me, that almost looks like what they call a "king" betta, which are males known to have short fins and look like a female... but with a thick body...

I've also seen short fin males, which also look similar. At one point, I kept ALOT of bettas - so if males are well fed their bellies *will* bulge.

The trick that always worked for me, is to look under the belly and look for the white dot that's present in the females... that white egg looking dot usually is a good differentiator.

Bottom line, and to answer your question - it is not a Super Delta Betta.

Super Deltas (from my limited memory), appear with a huge wide opened back tail (like a fan), but it's not spiky as the crown tail bettas so the edges are more rounded.


----------



## Sylar_92

Alright guys, so I did a bit of research last night and I found out my betta is a male Plakat. Some sort thai of short fin betta, I also read that you cannot tell gender by lenght of fins as the long fin betta is a mutation from being bred in captivity. The article stated that all bettas in the wild started off as short fins. I checked for a white dot and its not present which I guess means the betta is a male, also I woke up to a bubble nest but Iam not sure if it's a true bubble nest. Heres some pics.


----------



## Smoke

Yep the bubble nest is the giveaway. Males build this in preparation for breeding, or as a preparation step. During spawning, they wrap the females and squeeze the eggs out... pick them up with their mouth and fertilize the eggs, and spit them into the bubble nest where they stick to the bubbles until hatched. And yes, in the wild they all have shorter fins and poor (plain) color.

Either way, it's a unique betta! Take a look at the king bettas. They look just like it, but a very thick body and big in size.










http://www.petco.com/product/113289/Male-King-Betta.aspx


----------



## Smoke

Here's a Deltatail, although not the best specimen:


----------



## Guest

Nice to see you've confirmed it's a male.








Beautiful fish btw.


----------



## Sylar_92

Thanks guys







, I got a new one this afternoon. Its a male red dragon betta. I saw a black short fin at PJ's petstore, but with a $25 price tag I left it. He's pretty stressed out right now so I'll have to wait a day or two for his colour to come back like I did with the other one.


----------



## Smoke

I had a dragon and a few other nice ones about a year ago... until they all fell into my Manny tank and well... didn't quite make it.


----------



## Sylar_92

Smoke said:


> I had a dragon and a few other nice ones about a year ago... until they all fell into my Manny tank and well... didn't quite make it.


Thats pretty sick, are dragons common in the pet trade? As for what heppend to your bettas, sorry to hear that man. My separator box has a lid that clicks in place so I have the jumping covered.


----------



## bob351

awesome looking beta fish... the second one is a stunner


----------



## Genesis8

They are male's for sure. I like the Half moon platkas better.


----------

